# Sg bashing



## NE_inspector (Aug 29, 2016)

The consensus here is Safeguard is not the best company to do preservation work for. It appears that they may prey on noobies willing to work for rock bottom pricing just to get started in this business? Was wondering if they operate the same way with just the inspection side of the industry? Also is it true there is no such thing as a "drive by" with them but at every property the inspector gets out of the car for either a door hanger if occupied or an interior inspection if vacant with the exception of "no contact" ?


I know little about preservation, but I have learned more here than anywhere else so far. Great forum people! I wish they had one for inspectors similar to this, as I posted in another thread.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Plenty of inspectors here.
Safeguard is the walmart of inspections in determining price and expectations.
They pay anywhere from $3-$7 for a basic order scattered across whatever coverage zones they convince you that you accepted.
They are all rush orders. You take the RR4 Box 89 G 40 miles from every other inspection no ifs ands or buts.
Years ago, they accepted drive bys but if any part of the window or vehicle was in the photo or if it had motion blur, they would flag it and send you back.
That morphed annually into, as I was told, photos of three sides of the house, utilities, proof of occupancy or vacancy, photo thru a window, photos of postings, etc. It might as well be a paper route except you have to put the paper inside the door for each customer.
Yes, bashing Safeguard is justified.
They are not capitalists.
They are not a positive to the economy, just a parasite with leverage and influence.


----------



## Treehakker (Jul 31, 2016)

We mowed and inspected for safe guard. They stink ,Alway not paying for something a little blurry, picky about everything you do. Or you won't get paid for the job. 1 year was enough. Lose them.


----------



## NE_inspector (Aug 29, 2016)

I am really appreciating the useful information and very glad to know there are other inspectors here. From what I am learning here as well as in the field I am starting to assume that SG may be the first and only client that a lot of smaller or new inspection companies have because the work is easiest to get if you can tolerate the negatives? 

I am also seeing a trend were there will be ads on craiglist for inspectors needed ASAP. If you respond there is usually a huge delay in getting back to you. I am finding the less information you give them the more likely they are to respond. If you come across too confident and experienced they will get more satisfaction out of ignoring you as opposed to having their prices and terms laughed at. If it makes it to the next level they cant seem to commit to a volume in your territory. 

Am I reading between the lines wrong or are they (the ad poster) making sure they have someone WILLING to work in a designated territory before they even HAVE the work themselves? Once they have some interested applicants in a territory they sign up for the work and hope someone somehow gets it done on time and they can skim a few bucks off each inspection? Seems to me if they already had the work and really needed that inspector "immediately" they would know exactly how much volume their was and respond to the ad much quicker lol. 

Another thing that I cant stand is how eager they (the ad poster) is to have you sign a W9 and a multi page contract before they will answer any questions or even be willing to talk on the phone.


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2015)

You could just stick a needle in your eye. Less painful.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey, I'm always in for a good Safeguard bashing.:biggrin:

I still get some of the mass emails from them. Got this one yesterday.

"Good afternoon,

I am reaching out to you as one of our current Safeguard vendors and/or inspectors to see if you are interesed in picking up grass cuts in Ohio. Below is a map with the properties pinned.

The single xxxx zone has roughly 80 properties and the xxxx border zones have roughly 200 properties."

They are having trouble finding help right at home in Ohio! 80 properties in a single zone and they need to advertise to find some sucker? Ha! I would say Ohio is wising up. By the way, I am a long ways from Ohio so I'm sure they have looked internally already.

This is equal to a presidential candidate losing in his home state! Pathetic.


----------



## NE_inspector (Aug 29, 2016)

safeguard dropout said:


> Hey, I'm always in for a good Safeguard bashing.:biggrin:
> 
> I still get some of the mass emails from them. Got this one yesterday.
> 
> ...


Love it LOL! Seems they are having trouble finding help everywhere and in the last few days a few people off this forum have told me they dropped them for inspections. I guess some regionals have their entire business model based off subbing out Safeguard work but wow would I ever hate to have all my eggs in that basket and find out over 30 days later im likely not getting paid if they fail. 

It seems that they only allow one layer of sub vendors, anyone who can make a business from SG seems to have very clear non-compete contracts. Apparently SG will show little loyalty and let anyone swarm in and take the work away should you start having issues or lates?


----------



## Treehakker (Jul 31, 2016)

I work for them a year. If you did not do every little thing to make them happy you are out even that inspection 20 miles out of the way. Grass was to be mowed and measured. Then they picked through pictures to take money away or you get new vendor rep. I would rather get my teeth pulled without pain killer than work for them again.


----------



## mogrow (Sep 4, 2016)

I got this from them the other day. I live in SW Missouri.

Safeguard Properties is hosting an event at the following locations to discuss joining our network and expansions into different service lines. Please RSVP via email if you are available to attend.

*Bring a writing utensil, please note which session you will be attending*

Rochester, NY:

Tuesday 9/6/16 9am-5pm
Homewood Suites by Hilton Rochester Greece
400 Center Place Drive
Phone (585) 865-8534

Albany, NY:

Wednesday 9/7/16 9am-5pm
Hilton Garden Inn Albany Airport
800 Albany Shaker Rd
Albany, NY 12211
Phone (518) 464-3302


White Plains:
Thursday 9/8/16 9am-5pm
Hampton Inn White Plains / Tarrytown
200 West Main Street
Elmsford, NY, 10523
Phone (914) 592-5680


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mogrow said:


> I got this from them the other day. I live in SW Missouri.
> 
> Safeguard Properties is hosting an event at the following locations to discuss joining our network and expansions into different service lines. Please RSVP via email if you are available to attend.
> 
> ...


So they are going to sell it to me like a Time Share?

The get rich SLOW program! Invest $2,000,000 and within a year you will have $1,000,000. Stick around another year and you can go bust! :biggrin:


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2015)

mogrow said:


> I got this from them the other day. I live in SW Missouri.
> 
> Safeguard Properties is hosting an event at the following locations to discuss joining our network and expansions into different service lines. Please RSVP via email if you are available to attend.
> 
> ...



No mention of catering? How rude.


----------



## Npsi (Jul 14, 2016)

I just became an inspector for Safeguard I been working with them for 2 weeks .Can I really make a profit by being an inspector with them being that their prices are really low


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Npsi said:


> I just became an inspector for Safeguard I been working with them for 2 weeks .Can I really make a profit by being an inspector with them being that their prices are really low



If you have to ask that question this early in the game, then I think you already know the answer.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Npsi said:


> I just became an inspector for Safeguard I been working with them for 2 weeks .Can I really make a profit by being an inspector with them being that their prices are really low


Yes, yes you can. Ride a bike pulling a 18 ft trailer everywhere so you don't have to spend money on gas and get your exercise at the same time, buy only solar powered tools so you don't have to replace batteries, and, oh hell. No. No there isn't.


----------

